# Text Not Fitting Display (Not real sure where to post this...)



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2004)

If this needs to be moved, please do so (but U2U me and let me know where it is, or I'll never find it  .)

I need some help with my screen display. When I am looking at the forums, the text seems to go on and on forever without "wrapping" around to the next line, and I have to scroll for eight days to the right in order to read one line of text. Is there anyway that this can be changed? I see on the left as I type something about HTML is Off- is that it? I am not very computer oriented, so any advice will please be spelled out as if talking to a two year old (please :bigsmile: ). Thanks. Edited Title For Clarity

[Edited on 12-23-2004 by joshua]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 23, 2004)

Nick,
Is this on all the threads and responses? Do you have this problem on any other forums?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 23, 2004)

What type browser are you using?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 23, 2004)

Scott,
It is not happening on this thread for some reason, but it does happen on other ones. It seems to happen on threads where there are a lot of different people posting.

Bob, 
I have no idea...Internet Explorer (is that what you are asking?).


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nicnap_
> Scott,
> It is not happening on this thread for some reason, but it does happen on other ones. It seems to happen on threads where there are a lot of different people posting.
> 
> ...



Nick,

Find a thread in which it happens for you, and copy and paste the address from the address bar into a post so we can see.

Thanks. We'll get this fixed!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nicnap_
> Bob,
> I have no idea...Internet Explorer (is that what you are asking?).


Yeah. That's it.

I couldn't find a "word wrap" option for Internet Explorer, but I asked somebody at work and the first thought he had was that you may be using an older version. He seems to remember that was a problem with earlier versions.

Do you know what version you're using? In case you're not sure, you can check by selecting 'About Internet Explorer' from the Help dropdown menu. The version that I'm using is 6.02. Is yours much older than that?

[Edited on 12-23-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## nicnap (Dec 28, 2004)

Fred, 
This thread seems to be "doing it" now (after having been gone for a few days).

Bob,
I guess that may be it...the help option said that I am using 5.0, so I guess I need to update.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nicnap_
> Fred,
> This thread seems to be "doing it" now (after having been gone for a few days).
> 
> ...



Yeah, must be your browser, since it is fine for me. Go to the menu bar and go to *Tools* (I think) and select *Windows Update*. That should give you an option to update.


----------

